
Help categorise images to fight Varroa destructor (bee parasite) - polemic
http://www.varroa.vision/
======
bmordue
[http://pybossa.com/](http://pybossa.com/) provides a template for projects
like this one. Does varrao.vision make use of PyBossa?

------
charlysisto
It would be nice to have a little more context on this project

